
Ask HN: How do you manage RabbitMQ queues/exchanges? - humble_dev
I am looking for the best practises around managing RabbitMQ changes&#x2F;configuration.<p>In my current micro-services&#x2F;worker based architecture I have:<p>* many publisher that publish to exchanges, these exchanges are linked to one or more queues. 
* Each worker has it&#x27;s own queue that is later bind to the exchange.<p>The goal is that publisher and workers do not know anything about each other or where message goes to.<p>I saw that many people put a configuration for Exchanges&#x2F;Queues in the code, but then a worker depends on the created exchange. That means I need to deploy publisher first. Otherwise worker won&#x27;t be able to bind the queue to the exchange if it won&#x27;t be created. The other solution is to manually bind the exchanges with the queues after the deployment but I would rather have everything automated. I wonder what are the best practises around that subject.
======
takounayc
You can check the answer of this question in here:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/29979360/purpose-of-
decl...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/29979360/purpose-of-declaring-an-
exchange-on-a-rabbitmq-consumer)

